# Great new look!



## lip (Mar 4, 2003)

Guys,

You have all done a great job on the new GBATEMP.NET forum and site in General!  Who did the neat logo with the GBA buttons over the kids eyes?

By far the best GBA site on the net!

Keep up the great work!

Best regards,

LIP


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 4, 2003)

QUOTE(lip @ Mar 4 2003 said:


> Who did the neat logo with the GBA buttons over the kids eyes?


I don't know but Alexander is using it as his avatar. Why don't you ask him?
Yeah, this site's new look have definitly improved over the old one.


----------



## KiVan (Mar 4, 2003)

our mascotte was created by Alexander after many hours of hard work ehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks for the positive feedback guys


----------



## sigfried (Mar 4, 2003)

yep i would like to add my congratulations to all people who contributed to this fresh and new design. Excellent !!!


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 4, 2003)

I think the newer add reply new thread and new poll fit better with the other aspects of the default theme...  Also, the Alt-S to send posts (Ctrl-S on a Mac) instead of the weird SQL thing the old version had is nice.

The online/offline thing seems weird.  I guess it came about between 1.1 RC2 and 1.1.1


----------



## KiVan (Mar 4, 2003)

QUOTE(dpm14 @ Mar 4 2003 said:


> I think the newer add reply new thread and new poll fit better with the other aspects of the default theme...


what do you mean by this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





the online /offline is a custom hack it's not by default ^__^


----------



## JeX- (Mar 4, 2003)

This new forum is just the best!! 

This is by *FAR* the best GBA site there is, and always will be...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The way you guys came up with that logo is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats to all the people behind the production, 






-T J


----------



## fractic (Mar 4, 2003)

It will take some time to get used to it but i sure looks good.


----------



## Omero (Mar 4, 2003)

It rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Blanka79 (Mar 4, 2003)

not only does that logo KICK ASS but

I've noticed some extra features in the fourms as well
THIS is the most advanced fourm I've ever seen all the others are so laggy and bleh!

but gba temp so easy to use and the extra features are so cool 
It really has set the standard I wish other fourms were half as good as this

great site guys keep it up


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 4, 2003)

Fantastic new forum, keep it up!


----------



## gba2002 (Mar 4, 2003)

I like everyones else love the logo. I also love the way you keep the simple colours and design. Nice work!!


----------



## KiVan (Mar 4, 2003)

you guys embarass me so much


----------



## dice (Mar 4, 2003)

I wonder what the next versions going to be like, well if it gets updated


----------



## likk (Mar 5, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Mar 4 2003 said:


> the online /offline is a custom hack it's not by default ^__^


Thats correct. I have it installed on my board as well. Pretty easy to install.

I agree with everyone else about the compliments about the site. It looks great. Keep up the good work.

-likk


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 5, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Mar 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(dpm14 @ Mar 4 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the newer add reply new thread and new poll fit better with the other aspects of the default theme...
> ...


Hmm, I wonder if I can get the code so we could get post titles.  The date for posted mesages would have to be moved...


----------



## likk (Mar 5, 2003)

You can find all the hacks you could ever need for IBF at www.ibresource.com. Gotta reg on the message boards to be able to view the hacks, but well worth it.

-likk


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Mar 5, 2003)

this site is without any question the best site about gba in the hole universe... and now with this new design nothing can stop it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we will rulle the world of gba !!!!!!


----------

